# Ivy



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

My new hedgie is born (on the 7th of june) i called her Ivy 
She isn't old enough to leave the nest yet but i can visit and hold her every week
so i took some photos:

9 days old:


















About 16 days old:


















I will keep updating this topic with photos of ivy 
So ENJOY!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAH that last one of her conked out on your hand!!! So cute!!! I LOVE wrinkly little hedgie babies! And her coloring is beautiful!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww she's so cute!  I bet the wait is killing you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

THIS.

IS.

TOO.

CUTE.

(argh, that last photo made cuteness fireworks in my heart)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Mother and baby are gorgeous.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

thank you ^^
& i defently can not wait shes really cute
and i think i already know how her personality is gonna be

cause she is kinda curious looking around but also really easy
when i pet her she already flattens her quils and stuff
so she is gonna be a fun and easy hedgie for me
and hopefully playfull cause i have alot of toys xD


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

She's soooo cute when she's sleeping! She's going to be a lot of fun the way you described her!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

lol yeah but this week she was cranky xD
here is a photo update:

(25 days old)


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

She is just so cute! I love wrinkly baby hedgies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to steal her!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

thank you ^^
AND NOOO!! , you cant steal here, shes mine


----------



## TheLuckyDucky (Jul 1, 2011)

Awww, such a cute baby! Makes me even more anxious to have my own!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

SHES SO CUTE. Omgoshhh.
You're so lucky.

Makes me kind of sad that I didn't get to know my hedgie until she was almost ready to go home. I didn't see her really really baby phase.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

@TheLuckyDucky
When are you gonna get yours? 

@xspiked
Yeah i am, but thats the luck that you get when you know the people personall ;]


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Picture update!!! 

*Bites*









*hmm thats tasted very good...*









*Let me see, what should i taste next?!*









*Bites*









*Ewww...*









*Lets get some sleep...*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!? Ivy is too cute for her own good! Lovely pictures! I'm so glad that you're close enough to get to spend time with her. 

I'm very excited for you!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rosalia said:


> *Ewww...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That picture with her stretching is beyond adorable like the others too  I'd totally grab her and run if I could :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rosalia said:


> Picture update!!!
> 
> *Bites*
> 
> ...


This is probably the cutest thing ive seen in my entire life!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha I think my favorite pic was of her at 25 days old, the second one. But I also love all of the newest ones of her tastes exploration and the captions! Too funny! Ivy is adorable, and the coloring is coming in so nicely! I don't think I've ever seen one individual hedgie baby develop over time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you guys for al the compliments 

& im glad to share those pictures with you.
I hope i can take her with me next week, she is already eating solid food and stuf


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Rosalia said:


> Thank you guys for al the compliments
> 
> & im glad to share those pictures with you.
> I hope i can take her with me next week, she is already eating solid food and stuf


I think I speak for everyone when I say MOOOOOOORRRRRE PIKTARS of this cutie! ^.^

haha yes it was meant to be spelled that way


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

lol like your spelling ;]

Well anyway today i introduced my other hedgie (Pixie) with Ivy.
I'm going to be housing them together if all goes well.

And no worries my terrarium is made by me and its like 1.20m whidth and 1m height
(with 3 stores to go to by a tunnel) so they have anough space for 2 sleepingplaces etc.
i also keep an eye on them while they are together!

At night i don't dare to keep them together yet though, 
cause im not sure if i hear them if it does go wrong (although i keep them in my bedroom)
So when i'm going to sleep i remove one of the tunnels en close the hole so Ivy and pixie cant get to eachother 

We'll anyway here are some pictures:

(Pixie & Ivy together)


















(more pictures of just Ivy)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

She's so cute! Can i hug her?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

*thud*
fainted from cuteness.
I'm done.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

@Hedgiegirl
lol ofcourse, if you come over to the netherlands ;]


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

So adorable my two girls aren't room mates but during their play time together they always end up snuggled together, normally the for a heart and their noses touch ^.^ girl hedgehogs are so cute together


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cutie!! I love the one with the little mouse ball.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

@TWCOGAR
Thanks & Ahww thats cute 


@PJM
Thank you 
its one of my favs to, i just liked her face so much while she was doing that xD
i also tried to take a picture of her licking herself but i clicked to late so


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Adorable! I wish I had been able to see my hedgies from the moment they were tiny babies like that. How special.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is so darling! I really love her coloring. I'm a sucker for those pintos :lol: Mostly because my hedgie is a pinto :shock: hehe.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rosalia said:


> @Hedgiegirl
> lol ofcourse, if you come over to the netherlands ;]


 okay, then I'll pretend to. *hugs Ivy*


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Today was the first time for Ivy to walk in our garden
and she also got her first bath! 

so a few pictures:



















Together with pixie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They look so beautiful and happy


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So cute! Looks like they aren't too scared of the bath either!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you
and well they are not scared but they dont really like it either xD
they always try to find ways to get out of there


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Haha Norma is in a state of panic the entire time, so we make it quick, but she swims wonderfully. I'm sure having a swimming buddy makes it less scary though


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

@panda,
We'll they don't really like eachother..
pixie knocks ivy out of the way sometimes, so i only keep them together when i'm watching.
cause i'm not sure what would happen if i would leave them alone.

But anyway i got some new pictures of Ivy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I absolutely love the new pictures! That pink is a great background color. 

She has SUCH an expressive face. I love her!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

this is too much, if i keep looking i will end up buying another baby hedgie! hmm....thats not a bad idea actually


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

SHE IS ADORABLE!! she looks just like her momma


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!
and lol she defently takes after her mom.
Even her temperament is the same. She always crawls up in a ball when i try to take her out.
So i always end up getting hurt xD

although mealies seem to help alot.
She does everything for those, like most hedgies do xD


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosalia said:


> Thanks guys!
> and lol she defently takes after her mom.
> Even her temperament is the same. She always crawls up in a ball when i try to take her out.
> So i always end up getting hurt xD
> ...


no matter how scared, grumpy, or sleepy pokey is...hes always in the mood for as many mealies as he can get


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ivy is just gorgeous! Little pink tongue! Such a fair mask. Her face looks so gentle.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh goodness, that tongue!!! So cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the second picture. She positioned her feet just right, so she looks like a little princess.  Love the tongue picture, too. What a beautiful girl!


----------

